# Sweet meat.



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Frank The Googan dragged my tired old ass out of my air conditioned recliner yesterday to try catching some bream on Yates Lake near Montgomery. We missed the crack of noon by a few hours, and didn't start fishing until around 4 o'clock. We picked a few bluegills here and there, with some nice shellcrackers mixed in. We found one small bed of BIG bluegills, and at one point we doubled up on titty bream. While I'm trying to unhook mine, I start getting wet all over. The Googan's fish had an awesome prostate, and he was showering me with bream piss from the far end of the boat.
Well, that got the mule to bucking, and apparently my bream had a full bladder, so the fight was on! As I closed the distance to get into effective range, The Googan did the faux pas of getting bream piss in the Old Man's face!
Oh no you didn't! His bream gave out, but mine apparently had been drinking beer or something, 'cause it kept going and going and going... all over Frank's head. Looked like he just got out of the shower.
We ended the day casting crappie jigs at rising fish near a stump row. We caught 4 nice white bass there and PissSoakedFrank caught a 4 pound striper on 4 lb line.
Ended the day with 18 bream, 3 bass, 4 white bass, and 1 striper. Oh, and saw a doe on the bank only about 25 yards away, which was pretty cool. We were also treated to a fine sunset, which is always cool.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i guess thats why they say not to start a pissing match ha!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

golden shower with good friends - that's what its all about!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

never seen a white bass. does it have another name?
but now titty bream.....oh, yea. they are some fun with a fly rod.

jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> never seen a white bass. does it have another name?
> but now titty bream.....oh, yea. they are some fun with a fly rod.
> 
> jack


White bass are locally called white lakers. In North Alabama they're called stripes (not stripers). In Texas/Oklahoma area they're called sand bass I think. Top out at around three pounds. Hybrids are a cross between white bass and saltwater stripers.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard them called Sunshine bass


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's called a white bass. Trust me I know bass...lol
Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

"Titty bream"? Lol...I ain't heard that one yet.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> "Titty bream"? Lol...I ain't heard that one yet.


So big you have to clamp it to your titty to get the hook out.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Love it! I've caught a few titty bream in my day...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't mention that Frank The Googan is in his twenties and I'll be on Medicare in a few months. We tolerate each other pretty good considering the age difference. I think his energy and enthusiasm is refreshing, and he thinks my grumpiness and shitty attitude is amusing. Hopefully, we'll have more adventures to post before he kills me.


----------

